# Adding raisins to kits



## Thumper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all and thanks for the wealth of information shared. First is that I have made a number of Selection 16 liter lits and have found them to be lacking in both body and character. An Origianle All juice Amarone kit I made this fall was unbelievable at racking to bulk age. It also had the addition of red raisins during the primary fermentaion. 


Now, Has any one taken it upon them selves to add any raisins to the lesser must and increased concentrate kits and had positive results. What types and quanities of raisins were used. 


I got started in home wine making this march and have made at this time close to72 gallons of wine. From Island Mist kits with increased alcohol contents (typiclly 12% Not a bad wine if done right. I have a secret to making these not so sickeningly sweet) to the Vintners Reserve, (I consider it a thin wine at best so far) to the Selection 16 liter kits and my favorite so far are the Origianle All Juice 23 liter kits. (4of thoseto date and not yet old enough to open) As well as numorous fruit wines from fruit grown in my yard. 
Any way, Its been a fun journey so far and always open to thoughts on improving that which I produce. So I ask, I know I can add raisins to kits, I am wondering if any of you have tried and or had sucess doing so.


Thanks and Cheers!!!


Kevin


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Thumper....Hope you find your answers here...personally I can't help you with your question.

You have really made a lot of wines in your short time vintning...Hope you share your experiences with us.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2008)

I just prefer to buy the grapeskin kits and not deal with adding an inferior raisin which may or may not compliment a $100 kit.


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

Many winemakers have had success with adding a pound or two of Sunmaid raisins to a lower end red wine kit like Vintner's Reserve. But after trying the Cellar Craft and Mostile Mondiale kits with raisins, I agree with Wade. I no longer have any interest in buying inferior kits and adding non-wine grape raisins. You have to see a superpack of wine grapes from CC to appreciate the difference.


----------



## Thumper (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys,
Thanks for the imput! I've not yet had the pleasure of running a grape skin kit other that the All Juice Amarone. I'll be looking hard ay the CC kits in the very near future. I have to also agree that spending a bit more on the higher end kits seems to be well worth the investment. Fine Vine Wines has great pricing on those bucket kits of all juice and I'm looking forward to sampling my first batch. A Chardaisa that set to bulk age in June and bottled just last month. They say to give it a minimum of 9 months ageing but its getting harder day by day to wait.......




Will I actually miss just one bottle?
Again, thanks for the information. I may try some raisins in a home fruit wine like these 50# of peaches I have in the freezer.
Cheers!


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

I do that in fruit winemaking from time to time. I added a pound of Sunmaid raisins and a 1/2 pound of dates to a Cyser I made recently.


----------



## Thumper (Dec 3, 2008)

Question, A pound of raisins and 1/2 # of dates to what quanity of wine? just trying to gage how much to try per gallon.


Cheers!


----------

